# Software tester skill assessment



## renebo (Sep 11, 2015)

Good day All,

I hope someone is able to guide me....I want to know exactly what is being looked at when your a skill assessment is done for a Software Tester.

I have asked ACS directly and they keep referring to their documents, which doesn't really say what they mean....:noidea:

Is there maybe someone that went through an assessment and know what is looked at?

Hope to hear from someone soon.:fingerscrossed:

R


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you mean the roles and responsibilities? It is available in the ACS documentation, here (Page 14): https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf 

This is what they say - 

261314 - Software Tester
Specifies, develops and writes test plans and test scripts, produces test cases, carries out regression testing, and uses
automated test software applications to test the behavior, functionality and integrity of computer software, and
documents the results of tests in defect reports and related documentation.
Description of Employment Duties:
 researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs
 identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures
and methods
 testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language
within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications
perform to specification
 writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical
specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
 writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures
 providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities
such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades

Does your reference letters have these responsibilities (probably not exactly, similar to this).


----------



## renebo (Sep 11, 2015)

hi bond_bhai

That part I understand, but what else will they be looking at as I only have an ISTQB Foundation certificate and 6 years experience in Software Testing....I am worried that I do the assessment and that wont be enough...I basically want to know If I would need like a diploma or something else....

I will be adding on to my skills by doing MTA as well

thanks Renebo


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi renebo,

Welcome to the forums.

To start with, I would suggest you rethink about getting assessed as a Software Engineer instead of Software Tester because the later one is only on the *CSOL* and thus eligible only for a state sponsored 190 visa. State sponsorship is hard to come by these days for us ICT applicants and has longer waiting times. Having said that, you may not be eligible for Software Engineer (which is listed in the *SOL*) though. It all depends on whether you do any programming and/or scripting as part of your Software Testing job.

The ACS assessment process is to determine if you are skilled enough in the occupation to be eligible for a GSM visa (189, 190, 489). It requires you to submit them certified copies of:
- your qualification (transcripts and degree completion certificate).
- a detailed employer reference highlighting your responsibilities and skills that you possess and use on the job.
- optionally a few more documents related to the employment.
- passport.

For instance, following are the documents I submitted:

.
├── 01 Personal
│ └── Passport.pdf
├── 02 Education BCS
│ ├── Certificate.pdf
│ ├── Testamur.pdf
│ └── Transcript.pdf
├── 03 Education MCS
│ ├── Certificate.pdf
│ ├── Testamur.pdf
│ └── Transcript.pdf
├── 04 Employment D
│ ├── Statutory Declaration 1of2.pdf _(contains roles and responsibilities signed by my ex-colleague)_
│ ├── Statutory Declaration 2of2.pdf _(a few additional documents like work contract, a few payslips, and bank statements)_
├── 05 Employment E _(A lot of documents due to being self employed)_
│ ├── Statutory Declaration 1of4.pdf _(self statutory declaration about my own skills, roles and responsibilities)_
│ ├── Statutory Declaration 2of4.pdf _(client 1 statutory declaration about my skills, roles and responsibilities)_
│ ├── Client Reference 3of4.pdf _(client 2 reference letter about my skills, roles and responsibilities)_
│ └── Statutory Declaration 4of4.pdf _(lot of documents related to company incorporation, CA/tax documents, bank statements, etc)_


The reference letter or statutory declaration from your manager is by far the most important document of all. This should list your employment dates, roles, responsibilities, skills, etc that you utilize on the job. They expect your skills to match at least 65% of the skills listed for the occupation. These can be found in ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf.

Using this documentation they will then determine and calculate what they call as suitability criteria or skill-met-date. This essentially states since when (month and year) you have been awarded the "skilled" title and it is only since this period that you can claim points for your points-based skilled visa application. This date depends on various factors like your qualifications, your nominated occupation (SE or ST), and how closely is this qualification related to your occupation. Even in the best of cases, when there is a close match between the two, the date is 2 years since you completed your degree qualification and started working in your occupation. It could be 4 or 5 or even 6 years. This calculation and many useful guidelines are outlined in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf.

They will also assess your qualification and give it an AQF equivalence of either Bachelors or Masters or Diploma.

With this, for your skilled migration visa, you then would be equipped with knowledge about your points for qualification and skilled work experience. The other points as you may be already aware can be claimed for your English competency, and age. You need to come up with minimum 60 points on your own to be eligible for the 189 visa. You can gain 5 points from your partner if they too can be assessed as skilled in any occupation but from the same occupations list, and can prove English competency. If that too does not help, but you can reach up to 55, then you can look at the 190 visa and get 5 points help from a state sponsoring your occupation.

If you search, there are a few good blogs from fellow members like this one (post#5 for ACS): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html where you can also find sample reference and statutory declarations. Another good thread to subscribe for ACS is: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/174930-acs-processing.html

All the best.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

From what I know, ISTQB is a vendor certification and not a formal ICT qualification. ACS does not recognize ISTQB. What is your formal graduation? If it is non-ICT, then you still can get a positive assessment for SE or ST, but all your 6 years of work experience will be counted towards meeting the suitability criteria, and you will thus be left with 0 points for work experience. If you do not have any formal qualification at all, then they need 8 years of work experience to give you a positive assessment.


----------



## renebo (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi Kadee thanks for that information. Unfortunately I wasn't that privileged to study after school hence me now wanting to do something solid. I only have istqb foundation and ITIL foundation certificates where I passed exams. All other courses was merely attendance. I have 6 years in testing, however 14 years overall work experience. I am also 33 years old and my husband was a chef for 10 then went into retail management. He did a hospitality management diploma, but only to find out years later the school was never accredited. 

I am waiting to hear about assessing his work experience and skills to see if he can maybe be granted with a proper diploma. 

So, with what you have mentioned even if I do do an IT diploma it won't really help as they wil only take work experience from since graduation? 

I am kind of stuck now then... NOT nice

I will read through the threads you provided thanks


----------



## renebo (Sep 11, 2015)

Sorry my stupid autocorrect changed your name.... OH no lol Keeda


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

They do consider work experience before graduation or diploma, but unfortunately, all of that work experience will go towards meeting the skills requirement. But this option at least gives you a positive assessment (i.e. makes you eligible for a skilled visa). Which also means all of the work experience immediately after your graduation or diploma will start to count towards points. However, there are no points for overseas (i.e. non-Australian) work experience under 3 years. 3-5 years gives you 5 points, 5-8 = 10 points and 8+ gives 15 points.

If your husband worked as a chef (but not at a fast food or take away establishment), then see if he can be the primary visa applicant and be eligible for a skills assessment from TRA. I don't know much about it, but their website should be a good starting point: TRA Pathfinder and Offshore Skills Assessment Program


----------



## renebo (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi Keeda
Thanks for that information.
I will really appreciate all the information...I will have a read through the links on my husbands job rather...because if I had to start studying now, bearing in mind I pass I will only graduate in 4 years.....then have an undergraduate degree in Software Engineering...with 6 years testing experience.. before that...

Do you know what needs to be in the letter from an employer? i.e. dates, responsibilities?

thanks Renebo


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, dates and responsibilities. The blog that I shared earlier (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html) has a few samples too.


----------



## renebo (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks Keeda,

I hope to hear from the RPL in the UK to see how we can get my husbands qualifications valid, as mine might take very long.

Thanks R


----------



## renebo (Sep 11, 2015)

hi Keeda,

You guided me very well the last time and I want to pick you brain again.

So my husband has been a Chef for over 11 years and the Diploma in Hospitality management which he got in 2001 we found out the school is not accredited. So I want to maybe look at getting him accredited and hoping that TRA will (given his situation) at least give him points for his experience. 

Do you perhaps know if there is a specific level of qualification he would need to have i.e. Level 3 Diploma or higher?

And when I give his qualification through do I also have to provide letters from his employers?

What if I have been asking those employers and they just ignore my request or if they no longer operate?

Hope you are able to help


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi renebo,

I am not the right person to advice about TRA or their processes. You will have to figure that out from their website or wait until someone with experience with TRA replies here. I am mostly aware of the ACS and their processes. I hope you get answers to your queries soon.


----------



## renebo (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks Keeda I will make a new thread for this


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Hi renebo,
> 
> I am not the right person to advice about TRA or their processes. You will have to figure that out from their website or wait until someone with experience with TRA replies here. I am mostly aware of the ACS and their processes. I hope you get answers to your queries soon.


Hi KeeDa,

I was rejected by Vic under 261314. I am an automation tester. I am planning to reassess myself under 261313 category.
My questions
1) Should I create a new application with ACS or link to my existing old application?
2) If I create a new application, I have certified copies from April 2015 for education and previous experience. Can I use them for a new application or should get the copies certified again in November to avoid any risks?
Many thanks in advance for your help


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I was rejected by Vic under 261314. I am an automation tester. I am planning to reassess myself under 261313 category.
> My questions
> ...


1. You should link to the earlier application. Even if you don't do that and create a new one, they will find out and link. It will only add to the delay.
2. Unchanged documents need not be certified again. Only certify those that are new/ changed for this current assessment.


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. You should link to the earlier application. Even if you don't do that and create a new one, they will find out and link. It will only add to the delay.
> 2. Unchanged documents need not be certified again. Only certify those that are new/ changed for this current assessment.


Thanks, KeeDa
But, as per ANZSCO website, roles and responsibility of Software tester and Software Engineer are the same.
If u check the RnR on the below link, u can see that they are similar
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Thanks, KeeDa
> But, as per ANZSCO website, roles and responsibility of Software tester and Software Engineer are the same.
> If u check the RnR on the below link, u can see that they are similar
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf


Yes, I know they are almost the same and hence some from your occupation have got reassessed as software engineers without any issues. But, to do that, you still have to link to your earlier ACS application.


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, I know they are almost the same and hence some from your occupation have got reassessed as software engineers without any issues. But, to do that, you still have to link to your earlier ACS application.


Many Thanks, KeeDa
It helped. No additional documents required. Assessment done without any issues. Please reply to this if anyone needs help with Software Engineer assessment. Esp. Software tester to engineer


----------



## vikaslanjewar (Jul 9, 2015)

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Many Thanks, KeeDa
> It helped. No additional documents required. Assessment done without any issues. Please reply to this if anyone needs help with Software Engineer assessment. Esp. Software tester to engineer


Hey Prakash,

Thanks a lot for sharing the info budy.
I am planning for ACS reassessment as Software Engineer (previously assessed as tester). would you help me with some docs, like SD (declaration from colleague/manager) preparation please?


----------



## vikaslanjewar (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re-assessment*



prakash.pangerkar said:


> Many Thanks, KeeDa
> It helped. No additional documents required. Assessment done without any issues. Please reply to this if anyone needs help with Software Engineer assessment. Esp. Software tester to engineer


Hey Prakash,

Thanks a lot for sharing the info budy.
I am planning for ACS reassessment as Software Engineer (previously assessed as tester). would you help me with some docs, like SD (declaration from colleague/manager) preparation please?


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. You should link to the earlier application. Even if you don't do that and create a new one, they will find out and link. It will only add to the delay.
> 2. Unchanged documents need not be certified again. Only certify those that are new/ changed for this current assessment.


do u have r& r for software engineer?


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

vikaslanjewar said:


> Hey Prakash,
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing the info budy.
> I am planning for ACS reassessment as Software Engineer (previously assessed as tester). would you help me with some docs, like SD (declaration from colleague/manager) preparation please?


Hi Vikas,

You would have provided the declaration for ur tester assessment. If u share the RnR and also tell me the points u gained from it, I can help u with any amendments, if required. I didn't make any changes to my previous application. It was just change of ANZSCO code and repayment


----------



## vikaslanjewar (Jul 9, 2015)

prakash.pangerkar said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> You would have provided the declaration for ur tester assessment. If u share the RnR and also tell me the points u gained from it, I can help u with any amendments, if required. I didn't make any changes to my previous application. It was just change of ANZSCO code and repayment


Hi Prakash,

below are my RnR mentioend in SD:
•	Analysis of business requirement specifications, Design document and all project specific documents. 
•	Writing detailed test cases to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality standards.
•	Debugging, testing, detecting, identifying and rectifying errors and faults in an applications programming languages within customary and conventional testing protocols, guiding principles. Analyzing the quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to requirements and conditions available.
•	Review of test conditions and test cases
•	Types of testing included Functional testing, user interface testing, system testing, system integration testing, User acceptance testing, smoke testing, regression testing, and ad-hoc testing.
•	Preparation of test summary report which includes:
•	Effort variance
•	Defect Density
•	Defect Leakage analysis
•	Preparation Of knowledge Transition documents.
•	Providing Counsel, guidance and knowledge, proficiency in mounting proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial assessment and estimate for total efforts and number of human resources required. 


In, addition to this i would like to know, if we need to create new ACS account or need to update the same one ?


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

vikaslanjewar said:


> Hi Prakash,
> 
> below are my RnR mentioend in SD:
> &#149;	Analysis of business requirement specifications, Design document and all project specific documents.
> ...


Hi Vikas,
It is very much close to the software engr RnR. They will contact u and ask for more documents, if they need.
You won't be able to create a new ACS account. You just have to change the ANZSCO code and re-submit the application by paying the fee


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Prakash,

I am also a s/w tester got rejected by Victoria SS and planning to get my skills reassessed as s/w engineer(261313). Please suggest. I have also sent you a message separately. Thanks.


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Prakash,
> 
> I am also a s/w tester got rejected by Victoria SS and planning to get my skills reassessed as s/w engineer(261313). Please suggest. I have also sent you a message separately. Thanks.


I replied to your message. But I am not sure if you received it or no as I can't see it in my inbox


----------



## GR13 (Oct 15, 2015)

scorpion.prakash said:


> Many Thanks, KeeDa
> It helped. No additional documents required. Assessment done without any issues. Please reply to this if anyone needs help with Software Engineer assessment. Esp. Software tester to engineer


Hi Prakash,

I am writing my r&r which i used for 261314 and then the new r&r which i tweaked a bit to suit 261313, here for your convenience, there are 3 letters from my 3 employers (apologies for such a long reply):

*OLD SKILL LETTERS: *

From 1st employer:
Identifying necessary test data to support the test conditions and test cases
Reviewing the test basis such as requirements, risk analysis report, architecture, design and interface specifications
Working on Agile (Scrum) methodology throughout the duration of the project
Working in Test Planning, Test Estimation, Test case designing, testing strategies, test frameworks, test execution, test reporting, and defect tracking
Converting requirements to high level test scenarios. Writing test cases based on the scenarios, getting them reviewed by the Tech Lead and executing them
Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and removing them to ensure quality standards and also that the system performs to specification
Coordinating with developers and BA's to discuss and resolve problems
Performing sanity, functional, regression and usability testing based on the release environment
Testing the GUI of the application and suggesting improvements 
Assessing if more tests are needed or if exit criteria specifies should be changed
 Finalizing and archiving test-ware, the test environment and the test infrastructure for later use

From 2nd Employer:
	Quality assurance and quality control of the applications/products
	Providing test estimation, test strategy and test approach
	Test analysis, design, implementation and execution
	Carrying out regression testing, and using manual or automation test software applications to test the behavior, functionality and integrity of computer software
	Reporting defects and analyzing them in order to establish their cause
	Evaluating entry criteria, exit criteria and reporting
	Risk identification and mitigation 

From 3rd Employer:
•	Performing static testing on the requirement document to mitigate risk, reduce over cost of the project and ensure a quality end product
•	Designing and prioritizing high level test cases based on the specification and test items
•	Verifying that the test environment has been set up correctly
•	Working in Test Planning, Test Estimation, Test case Designing, Testing Strategies, Test Frameworks, Test execution, Test Reporting and Defect Tracking
•	Reporting defects and analyzing them in order to establish their cause
•	Performing regression testing, using manual or automated test software application to test the behavior, functionality and integrity of computer software
•	Providing sign-off after completion of testing cycle and also requesting sign-off from business 
•	Creating bi-directional tractability between the requirement and the test cases to ensure test coverage 
•	Writing a test summary report for stakeholders
•	Performing maintenance testing for migration of software from one platform to another


*NEW SKILL LETTERS * - tweaked a bit to suit 261313

From 1st employer:
•	Reviewing the business documents such as requirements, risk analysis report, architecture, design and interface specifications
•	Researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs
•	Working in Test Planning, Test Estimation, Test case Designing, Testing Strategies, Test Frameworks, Test execution, Test Reporting and Defect Tracking
•	Working on Agile (Scrum) methodology throughout the duration on the project
•	Comparing actual progress against the plan, and reporting the status, including deviations from the plan
•	Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and removing them to ensure quality standards and ensuring that the system performs to specification
•	Coordinating with Business Analyst and Solution Architect to discuss and rectify problems, and also to suggest improvements in the current design
•	Performing sanity, functional, regression & usability testing based on the release environment
•	Assessing if more tests are needed or if the exit criteria specified should be changed
•	Testing the GUI of the application and suggesting improvements
•	Providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades Finalizing and archiving test ware, the test environment and the test infrastructure for later use
•	Writing, updating and maintaining the knowledge repository, plan documentation, and end user documentation


From 2nd employer:
•	Quality assurance and quality control of the applications/products
•	Providing test estimation, test strategy, test analysis, design, implementation and execution
•	Designs, develops, modifies, documents, tests implements, installs and supports software applications and systems
•	Developing and prioritizing test procedures, creating test data, preparing test harness and writing automated test scripts
•	Analyzing and evaluating the application software functionality and end user requirements, and developing the software on the evaluated criteria
•	Evaluating entry criteria, exit criteria and reporting; risk identification and mitigation
•	Reporting defects and analyzing them to establish their cause.
•	Documenting the acceptance of the system
•	Writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
•	Reviewing the test basis such as requirements, software integrity level, risk analysis reports, architecture, design, and interface specifications
•	Analyzing lessons learned to determine changes needed for future releases and projects

From 3rd employer:
•	Performing static testing on the requirement document to mitigate risk, reduce over cost of the project and ensure a quality end product
•	Designing and prioritizing high level test cases based on the specification and test items
•	Writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures
•	Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification
•	Reporting defects and analyzing them in order to establish their cause
•	Developing proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and newer versions
•	Performing regression testing, using manual or automated test software application to test the behavior, functionality and integrity of computer software
•	Requesting sign-off from Business and QA after completion of software testing life cycle
•	Creating bi-directional traceability between the requirement and the test cases to ensure test coverage
•	Writing a test summary report for stakeholders containing live issues in the software application, if any
•	Performing maintenance testing for migration of software from one platform to another


Again, i am sorry to bother you with so much content. Please guide me if i should go ahead with the old skill letters or add new ones to the existing application.
Will it not be an issue if i add new letters, because then they may question the authenticity of the letters, new and old?


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Prakash,
> 
> I am also a s/w tester got rejected by Victoria SS and planning to get my skills reassessed as s/w engineer(261313). Please suggest. I have also sent you a message separately. Thanks.


i also got rejected by victoria, please let me know when i submit eoi for 261313, can i choose state as victoria?


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi ,
Can anyone help me ? 
I have got my acs completed with CSOL Software Tester for 189 visa.
I have total 4 years of experience out of this they have reduced my 2 yrs of experience.
I want to review my application under new ANZSCO code Software Engineer.

Can I do that? What documents should I have to submit again.? As they have my previous details.

Thanks in advance


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

prash1980 said:


> i also got rejected by victoria, please let me know when i submit eoi for 261313, can i choose state as victoria?


If you are applying for 190 in software engineer category, I would recommend going for NSW. That might increase ur chances.


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi Prakash,
Thanks for your earlier reply.
I have already uploaded the Statutory declaration from my manager but the responsibilities was 
very much close to Software Tester.I am a Automation Tester and would like to get reassessed for S/w Engineer.

I would like to know should we keep the statutory declaration once again stating the new roles and responsibilities supporting the ANZSCO code Software Engineer.I don't want to go through State Sponsorship as its a long process.

Is it ok to keep the statutory declaration from my previous manager with Automation experience?

Thanks

Could you help me what are the documents to be uploaded for reassessment.

Thanks alot.


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

Abch said:


> Hi Prakash,
> Thanks for your earlier reply.
> I have already uploaded the Statutory declaration from my manager but the responsibilities was
> very much close to Software Tester.I am a Automation Tester and would like to get reassessed for S/w Engineer.
> ...


Hi Abch,

RnR for software tester and Software Engineer are same. Please verify it on ACS or ANZSCO website. You don't need new declarations. Just change the code to 261313 and re-apply.


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks Prakash


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Hi renebo,
> 
> I am not the right person to advice about TRA or their processes. You will have to figure that out from their website or wait until someone with experience with TRA replies here. I am mostly aware of the ACS and their processes. I hope you get answers to your queries soon.


tHANK you for ur help KEEDA,I HAVE 25-AGE 10-PTE, 15-DEGREE, previously acs gave me valid exp from july 2008 till date-10 points for sw tester, but it got rejected by victoria, now i want to apply for 261313=25+15+10+10=60 points. if i wait till aug 2016 it will become 8 years, so that would be 15 points means 65 points, shud i wait till aug to get 65 points or apply now& get 60 points, pls reply


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prash1980 said:


> tHANK you for ur help KEEDA,I HAVE 25-AGE 10-PTE, 15-DEGREE, previously acs gave me valid exp from july 2008 till date-10 points for sw tester, but it got rejected by victoria, now i want to apply for 261313=25+15+10+10=60 points. if i wait till aug 2016 it will become 8 years, so that would be 15 points means 65 points, shud i wait till aug to get 65 points or apply now& get 60 points, pls reply


You don't have to wait till August 2016. Apply now with 60 points and leave the To-Date for your current employment blank so that come August 2016, should this EOI be still in effect (i.e. not invited with 60 points), the system will automatically upgrade your work experience points.


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

scorpion.prakash said:


> Many Thanks, KeeDa
> It helped. No additional documents required. Assessment done without any issues. Please reply to this if anyone needs help with Software Engineer assessment. Esp. Software tester to engineer


hI Prakash,

did u submit eoi ? for which state did u choose? did u get any reply?


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You don't have to wait till August 2016. Apply now with 60 points and leave the To-Date for your current employment blank so that come August 2016, should this EOI be still in effect (i.e. not invited with 60 points), the system will automatically upgrade your work experience points.


THANK you for ur help KEEDA, i got 261313 and they gave same dates july 2008-till date, now since i have got rejected by victoria for 261314, can I apply for Victoria for 261313, I previously had a eoi for 261314, should i withdraw that, in 261313-state, can i choose any or is it better to choose victoria as that is state that has sw testers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prash1980 said:


> THANK you for ur help KEEDA, i got 261313 and they gave same dates july 2008-till date, now since i have got rejected by victoria for 261314, can I apply for Victoria for 261313, I previously had a eoi for 261314, should i withdraw that, in 261313-state, can i choose any or is it better to choose victoria as that is state that has sw testers


Since VIC has already rejected you for 261314, I don't see any reason to keep that EOI active as the only other state which is open for invitations is SA, but you may not satisfy their requirements.

File a new EOI with 261313 and choose a single state of your choice. Since 261313 is on the SOL, I suggest you choose the 189 option too.


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

prash1980 said:


> hI Prakash,
> 
> did u submit eoi ? for which state did u choose? did u get any reply?


Hi Prash,
I opted for 189. So there was no need to choose a state. 
Also, try for NSW with 261313 as I am aware of a friend who got invited.


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

THank you, prakash, but i am a sw tester, and i have 60 points as of now, in july it shud become 65, so when you chose 189, did u choose state as 'any'?


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Since VIC has already rejected you for 261314, I don't see any reason to keep that EOI active as the only other state which is open for invitations is SA, but you may not satisfy their requirements.
> 
> File a new EOI with 261313 and choose a single state of your choice. Since 261313 is on the SOL, I suggest you choose the 189 option too.



Thank you Keeda, Can I submit multiple EOI's with one having state as Victoria&other as NSW, SO that I can get invites if one state doesnt call, other will


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prash1980 said:


> Thank you Keeda, Can I submit multiple EOI's with one having state as Victoria&other as NSW, SO that I can get invites if one state doesnt call, other will


yes, you can.


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello,

Need some input:

I applied for 261314 (Software Tester) for ACS in Jan 2013.
Got Positive Assesment. Applied for Victoria State Sponsorship as 261314 comes under CSOL. Got a Reject. Reapplied after 6 months, Again a Reject.

In the mean time I was studying EMBA(Weekend classes from Symbiosis, in Finance as Major and IT as Minor (Out of 10 subjects in 2nd yr 6 were from Finance and 4 from IT)) Completed in Oct 2012.

BE Computer Science June 2006
1st Company Aug 2006 Till July 2011 as Senior Project Engineer
2nd Company from Sep 2011 till Sep 2014 I worked as a Lead Quality control.
From Oct 2014 I started working as a assistant consultant in Company3

Scenario 1:

Now the Question is should I apply for ICT business Analyst: 261111. Will ACS consider Part time MBA. But I just have 16 months with work ex as a BA. This will not award me any points for work ex. I will reach 55. (30 points age, 10 For IELTS(7 in all), 15 points for Education).

Scenario 2: I get my ACS re validated and now I have 9yrs work ex So i will have 65 points in total. But again I have to Apply for Victoria State Sponsorship as my code with ACS is 261314.. with Victoria again a Chance of Rejection. So everything comes to a HALT.

Scenario3: Apply as Software Engg under 261313 and as its under SOL i will not be required to apply for State Sponsorship.

Can anyone recommend with which scenario I should go ahead with?

Note: And as my MBA was Part time I can skip in the Application to have more number of work ex.
Regards....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

abhisve said:


> Hello,
> 
> Need some input:
> 
> ...


I would say go with #3. ACS does not assess MBA degrees, so provide it or not- it won't make any difference to the outcome.


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> yes, you can.


Thank you Keeda, in the EOI , i submitted. I chose BOTH 189 &190& I chose NSWALES , i got 60points for 189&65 for 190, is this correct or should i remove any one?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prash1980 said:


> Thank you Keeda, in the EOI , i submitted. I chose BOTH 189 &190& I chose NSWALES , i got 60points for 189&65 for 190, is this correct or should i remove any one?


This is correct, but should this EOI result in an 190 invite from NSW, the 189 won't stand a chance to get invited and your only option then will be to go ahead with 190.


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> This is correct, but should this EOI result in an 190 invite from NSW, the 189 won't stand a chance to get invited and your only option then will be to go ahead with 190.


Thanks Keeda, should i submit form in nsw sydney website for 190 or should i wait for the to invite?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prash1980 said:


> Thanks Keeda, should i submit form in nsw sydney website for 190 or should i wait for the to invite?


You should wait for an email from them. This email will have links to their website where you can upload the documents they need, pay their nomination fees, etc.


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You should wait for an email from them. This email will have links to their website where you can upload the documents they need, pay their nomination fees, etc.


hi, keeda thanks for ur support, i got an email from [email protected],nomination for 190 nsw, is this genuine id, i guess it wud be better to apply for 190 right as i have 60 points in 189&it will become 65 points for 189 only in july. how is market for sw testers in sydney? wat is full fees for nsw 190 visa?


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

abhisve said:


> Hello,
> 
> Need some input:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you re-assess your qualification for 261313? Please let me know as I'm also an Automation Tester planning to apply under 261313.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prash1980 said:


> hi, keeda thanks for ur support, i got an email from [email protected],nomination for 190 nsw, is this genuine id, i guess it wud be better to apply for 190 right as i have 60 points in 189&it will become 65 points for 189 only in july. how is market for sw testers in sydney? wat is full fees for nsw 190 visa?


Yes, that is the correct and genuine email ID.

The choice is yours to make - whether to wait till July for 189 or go with 190. Do remember that occupation lists, quotas, and even visa prices change every year in July. As for the 190 fees: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Visa-1 (and add about 200 AUD for the NSW nomination process)


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

Vijayabaskar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you re-assess your qualification for 261313? Please let me know as I'm also an Automation Tester planning to apply under 261313.
> 
> Thanks


yes please get yourself reassessed under 261313, bcoz no one got under 261314 in india atleast, victoria only prefers uk people for 190, in r&r try to find out common ones between 261313&261314. try to avoid word testing as far as possible.


----------



## vikaslanjewar (Jul 9, 2015)

prash1980 said:


> hi, keeda thanks for ur support, i got an email from [email protected],nomination for 190 nsw, is this genuine id, i guess it wud be better to apply for 190 right as i have 60 points in 189&it will become 65 points for 189 only in july. how is market for sw testers in sydney? wat is full fees for nsw 190 visa?


Can you please put your timeline here, i have also applied for NSW SS and waiting since Nov 15 to get invited with 65+5 points. it would help to anticipate the invite as per your timeline. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

vikaslanjewar said:


> Can you please put your timeline here, i have also applied for NSW SS and waiting since Nov 15 to get invited with 65+5 points. it would help to anticipate the invite as per your timeline.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



i had got assessed under 261314-acs-+ve outcome-oct 2015
applied for victoria-rejected-dec 2015.
reassessed for acs 261313-jan 4th 2016
+ve outcome-jan 19th 2016-60 points for 189, 60+5 points for 190
eoi applied for 190-nsw &190-victoria& 189-january 25th 2016
invitation for nsw 190 -jan 29th 2016.


----------



## vikaslanjewar (Jul 9, 2015)

prash1980 said:


> i had got assessed under 261314-acs-+ve outcome-oct 2015
> applied for victoria-rejected-dec 2015.
> reassessed for acs 261313-jan 4th 2016
> +ve outcome-jan 19th 2016-60 points for 189, 60+5 points for 190
> ...


Thanks mate for the update, i too have applied for reassessment on 18-Jan and waiting for outcome. Hope to get it this week :fingerscrossed:

Best of luck on your Visa lodge.


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

prash1980 said:


> yes please get yourself reassessed under 261313, bcoz no one got under 261314 in india atleast, victoria only prefers uk people for 190, in r&r try to find out common ones between 261313&261314. try to avoid word testing as far as possible.


Thanks mate. Could you please PM me your R&R, just for reference. I'm scared of getting the SD for ACS assessment. This would help me a lot.

Thanks


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi, There are some repetitions, please edit them.

	Understand the effort by researching, consulting and evaluating the requirements of project. 

	Estimate and obtain management support for the time, resources and budget required to perform the strategy 
	Define the Strategy 

	Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods 

	Develop the plan for the tasks, dependencies and participants required to mitigate the risks to system quality and obtain stakeholder support for this plan. 

	Document, implement, monitor, and enforce all processes as per standards defined by the organization. 
	Produce the cases in accordance with requirements

	Review the documents. 

	Keep track of the new requirements / change in requirements of the Project. 
	Attend the regular client call and discuss the weekly status with the client. 

	Track and prepare the report of activities like results, case coverage, required resources, defects discovered and their status, performance baselines etc. 

	Review various reports prepared by Test engineers. 


	Ensure the timely delivery of different testing milestones 

	Prepare / update the metrics dashboard at the end of a phase or at the completion of project. 
	Analysis of business requirement specifications, Design document and all project specific documents.
• Writing cases to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality standards.
• Debugging, testing, detecting, identifying and rectifying errors and faults in applications within customary and conventional testing protocols, guiding principles. Analyzing the quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to requirements and conditions available.
• Review of conditions and test cases
• Preparation of test summary report which includes:
• Effort variance
• Defect Density
• Defect Leakage analysis
• Preparation Of knowledge Transition documents.
• Providing Counsel, guidance and knowledge, proficiency in mounting proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial assessment and estimate for total efforts and number of human resources required.


	Analyze and suggest best automated and manual test approaches and execute acceptance, integration, installation and system testing. 

	Involve in product design to guarantee adherence of test coverage for meeting end user requirements. 

	Record results and report and verify software bug fixes .

	Analyze requirements and develop plans and debug to understand test objective requirements. 

	Handle testing and present results for validating and analysis to Project Teams 

	Answer technical issues to resolve and follow up. 

	Establish strategy and manual and automated test suites. 

	Prepare software defect tracking and report entire project release status to stakeholders 
	Tracking and Logging defects in Jira.
	Onshore/ offshore member performing end-end tests.
	Single point of contact between on site and offshore team.
	Interact with onsite lead, Client manager.
	Team Management.
	Work Allocation to the team.
	Coverage analysis.
	Co-ordination with onsite for issue resolution.
	Monitoring the deliverables and risk analysis.
	Obtain customer acceptance on the deliverables 
	Closing defects in Jira.
	Reviews and status reporting.
	Involved in executing several iterations of Regression 
	Involved in Quality management and Requirements gathering along with BA and Software validation of the end product and Systems Analysis and Web engineering and e-commerce,

	Review automation framework as per the project need for airlines applications.
	Suggest automated testing strategies for airlines applications

Creation of stories from the release requirement, researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs and tracking them
	Discussing doubts and gaps with client and onsite team and tracking resolution in result space
	Creating, updating and maintaining technical documentation of operational procedure for creation Web sphere Commerce accelerator and web sphere commerce management center.
	Report errors and faults in software applications to ensure programs and applications perform to specification
	Participate in project review meetings and reviews deliverable during various Stages of software development life cycle. 
	Design and modify functional design documents and Writing and maintaining functionality scenarios to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications
	Checking feasibility of application with automation

	Researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs
	identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedure and methods
	Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications
	Perform end to end specification
	writing and maintaining to meet system requirements, system designs and technical
	specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
	writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures
	providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activitie ssuch as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades,
	Feasibility of automation and resources. 
	Analysis of business requirement specifications, Design document and all project specific documents.
	Providing Counsel, guidance and knowledge, proficiency in mounting proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial assessment and estimate for total efforts and number of human resources required.
	Reviewing the business documents such as requirements, risk analysis report, architecture, design and interface specifications
	Researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs
	•Working on Agile (Scrum) methodology throughout the duration on the project
	Comparing actual progress against the plan, and reporting the status, including deviations from the plan
	Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and removing them to ensure quality standards and ensuring that the system performs to specification
	Coordinating with Business Analyst and Solution Architect to discuss and rectify problems, and also to suggest improvements in the current design
	Assessing if more tests are needed or if the exit criteria specified should be changed
	Testing the GUI of the application and suggesting improvements
	Providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades Finalizing and archiving test ware, the test environment and the test infrastructure for later use
	Writing, updating and maintaining the knowledge repository, plan documentation, and end user documentation


•	Designs, develops, modifies, documents, tests implements, installs and supports software applications and systems
•	Developing and prioritizing test procedures, creating test data, preparing test harness and writing automated test scripts
•	Analyzing and evaluating the application software functionality and end user requirements, and developing the software on the evaluated criteria
•	Evaluating entry criteria, exit criteria and reporting; risk identification and mitigation
•	Reporting defects and analyzing them to establish their cause.
•	Documenting the acceptance of the system
•	Writing and maintaining program to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
•	Reviewing the test basis such as requirements, software integrity level, risk analysis reports, architecture, design, and interface specifications
•	Analyzing lessons learned to determine changes needed for future releases and projects

•	
•	Writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures
•	
•	Requesting sign-off from Business and project leads after completion of software life cycle
Writing a test summary report for stakeholders containing live issues in the software application, if any
•	Performing maintenance testing for migration of software from one platform to another


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response


----------



## blessdivs (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi 

I have a query on the same issue:
I am trying for Australia PR, have already written PTE-A and scored good (20 points), have 30 points from age and 15 points from higher education (B.Tech & MBA). Total = 65 pts.
Next step is to do the ACS Skill Assessment. I did my B.Tech in Mechanical Engg and then worked as a Test Engineer with an IT company for 3.5 years. 
1. Can I get my skill assessed under ANZSO - 261313 (Software Engg) as Software Tester falls under CSOL?
2. My educational qualification will not match the ICT units. How to go about it? Is that enough reason to be graded as negative or Skill Insufficient?


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

Vijayabaskar said:


> Thanks for the quick response


I am also facing the same issue, need to re-assess the job code........Can you please look at the PM and respond ? Would be helpful.....


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

prash1980 said:


> i had got assessed under 261314-acs-+ve outcome-oct 2015
> applied for victoria-rejected-dec 2015.
> reassessed for acs 261313-jan 4th 2016
> +ve outcome-jan 19th 2016-60 points for 189, 60+5 points for 190
> ...


Hi Prash, I have sent you a PM, please take a look.......


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

oracle_engine said:


> Hi Prash, I have sent you a PM, please take a look.......


i didnt get it


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

vikaslanjewar said:


> Can you please put your timeline here, i have also applied for NSW SS and waiting since Nov 15 to get invited with 65+5 points. it would help to anticipate the invite as per your timeline.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


did you get invite vikas?


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, that is the correct and genuine email ID.
> 
> The choice is yours to make - whether to wait till July for 189 or go with 190. Do remember that occupation lists, quotas, and even visa prices change every year in July. As for the 190 fees: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Visa-1 (and add about 200 AUD for the NSW nomination process)


Hi Keeda,

I paid 300 aud &submitted it, but they have sent an invite again, should i send them an email , is it better to keep pcc handy or it has to be initiated after they send?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prash1980 said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> I paid 300 aud &submitted it, but they have sent an invite again, should i send them an email , is it better to keep pcc handy or it has to be initiated after they send?


Yes, email them. I hope you have their (.nsw.gov.au) email ID.

As for PCC- you can do it now or later after having paid for the visa, or even later after the CO requests you. It all depends on how (early/ late) you would want your IED to be. But prefer to do it before CO request or otherwise your visa processing may be delayed (See "Achieving a faster visa decision" here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications)

See if these help you understand the IED concept:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...der-travel-first-before-main-applicant-3.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6856466-post58.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8623569-post9.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6856466-post58.html


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

thanks for your help keeda, i got an invite, in that its mentioned, have u taken doctor examination in last twelve months, can i answer no& submit now&take exam when co asks for it or shud i complete doctor exam&then submit it ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prash1980 said:


> thanks for your help keeda, i got an invite, in that its mentioned, have u taken doctor examination in last twelve months, can i answer no& submit now&take exam when co asks for it or shud i complete doctor exam&then submit it ?


Congrats Prash. Answer NO to that question, proceed with the visa application, make the payment and you will get access to your immiAccount. In there, for each person in your application, click the 'health details' link, fill & submit the popup health declaration form, and save the resulting pdf. It has your HAP ID. Visit the nearest medical center with this pdf/ HAP ID (note: one unique HAP ID for each person).

Edit: Don't wait for CO request, unless of course if you really want to delay your visa processing.


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Congrats Prash. Answer NO to that question, proceed with the visa application, make the payment and you will get access to your immiAccount. In there, for each person in your application, click the 'health details' link, fill & submit the popup health declaration form, and save the resulting pdf. It has your HAP ID. Visit the nearest medical center with this pdf/ HAP ID (note: one unique HAP ID for each person).
> 
> Edit: Don't wait for CO request, unless of course if you really want to delay your visa processing.



Thanks Keeda, for the help, I have a police verification letter that was issued in Jan 2015,Is it still valid or should I take a new one?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prash1980 said:


> Thanks Keeda, for the help, I have a police verification letter that was issued in Jan 2015,Is it still valid or should I take a new one?


PCC should not be older than 12 months. Moreover, you'll need passport office (PSK) issued PCC and not the one issued at police station.


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi 
This is aditi from mumbai.

Please let me know if i can proceed further for applying Australia PR 

Age:30

IELTS overall band 6.5

Education:Bachelaor in Information Technology (BSC IT) 2007 passout

Work exp: Currently working as a Team lead in MNC as test Analyst/Software Tester with overall 8.5 yrs of exp

I am new to this forum and ont have any idea about PR Aus.please guide me


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

For Age 30: 30 points
For your education: 15 points
For experience: based on ACS out come (they may deduct few of your actual work experience and consider only 4.5 or 6.5 in total

If they give as less than 5 years, you will get 10 points 

If they give as more than 5 years... You get 15 points 

Ielts: each module you should have 6 for sure as minimum eligibility and no points for that 

If get 7 in each band.. U get 10 points from Ielts 


In total you should have minimum of 60 points 

If u land at 55 points, you can opt for state sponsorships and every state has its own requirements of Ielts score


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

naveenarja said:


> For Age 30: 30 points
> For your education: 15 points
> For experience: based on ACS out come (they may deduct few of your actual work experience and consider only 4.5 or 6.5 in total
> 
> ...


Correction:
For overseas and skilled employment-
less than 5 but more than 3 years, then 5 points.
between 5 to 8 years, then 10 points.
8+ years, then 15 points.

OP's occupation (Software Tester) is only in the CSOL and hence eligible for state sponsored 190 only. Currently only VIC and SA are sponsoring this occupation. VIC requires IELTS 7+ and even then it isn't easy to get a nomination from VIC and SA is sponsoring it under special conditions (requires 85+ points or a relative living in SA).


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes

Thanks for that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

But we can claim ACS for 261313 by updating reference letters in line to software engineer 

I am a Manual Tester with 9+ exp...

Luckily worked and ACS out come is positive for 261313


But it's just my case, not all.

Hence please check thoroughly before proceeding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

Abch said:


> Hi ,
> Can anyone help me ?
> I have got my acs completed with CSOL Software Tester for 189 visa.
> I have total 4 years of experience out of this they have reduced my 2 yrs of experience.
> ...


do you stay in india or australia? if u r in india, get reassessed for sw engineer, else u can try for csol


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

You can claim all you want for ACS and the outcome will be purely based on these claims. Later at the visa stage, DIBP may decide to get these claims verified from your employer/ HR. More details here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/798138-employment-verification.html and here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-info-received-should-withdraw-reapply.html


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks for the reply and really appreaciated.

Let me should i proceed with visa 190 and file the PR ...as i dont want to give ielts again i ahve 6 in eac component

please help


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey good to know that 

did u get the PR and for which state and visa subclass


naveenarja said:


> But we can claim ACS for 261313 by updating reference letters in line to software engineer
> 
> I am a Manual Tester with 9+ exp...
> 
> ...


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

adinil said:


> Hey good to know that
> 
> did u get the PR and for which state and visa subclass


 I have not got pr, just invite from sydney, 190 visa


----------



## naveenarja (Jan 29, 2016)

I have lodged my application on 13th March 

ACS was done on 11th Feb


But my colleagues from testing back ground itself got positive for 261313 and got PR in 2015 and I am seeking their help too in the current process 

But still fingers crossed for my visa grant 
I am sure still a long way to go and it's not bed of roses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

Can we file by ourself and any steps we need to follow...


prash1980 said:


> I have not got pr, just invite from sydney, 190 visa


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

adinil said:


> Can we file by ourself and any steps we need to follow...


YES WE can do on our own


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

for tester which code to refer i can see software engineer is is that one?


prash1980 said:


> YES WE can do on our own


----------



## anita.ketzia (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi,

I'm a software tester working in Automation.
I initially got assessed by ACS for 261314 and later got re-assessed for 261313.
For re-assessment I did not change any documents sent to ACS.
I have submitted my EOI for 261313. Will it be an issue during the visa process, that though my roles and responsibilities match with that of software engineer (261313), I'm still a software tester by designation?

Can someone, who successfully got their visa, with this situation, share your experience?


Thanks!
Anita


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a set of quires related to Australia PR and need you inputs on the same as i am doing formalities by myself.
Details about me:
Age:30
Education:Bsc IT 2007 passout
Work exp:8+ years of exp in software Testing.
IELTS:6.5 in each component

1.Married with 2 year old kid.My hubby works in Telecom procurement.If i apply for visa 190 as i have my code in ANZCO does my hubby also need to apply .The query here is if i get the pR do my husband and daughter automatically get it or my hubby also needs to apply for the same.
2.ACS assessment needs to be done for both or it is enough for my self the reason here is i am not able to find his occupation in the SOL dropdown on ACS online tool i am able to find my code for software testing also my husband occupation is listed in CSOL as Procuremen manager but not avalbal in SOL dropdown on ACS online tool.Please suggest


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

anita.ketzia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a software tester working in Automation.
> I initially got assessed by ACS for 261314 and later got re-assessed for 261313.
> ...


I know a few who got their visa grants. Job verification did happen for both of them.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

adinil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a set of quires related to Australia PR and need you inputs on the same as i am doing formalities by myself.
> Details about me:
> ...


1. "need to apply" - I presume you mean application for skills assessment. Your husband need not apply. He can though if you would like to benefit from 5 partner points. Everybody in your PR visa application (i.e. you, your husband, and daughter) will receive their own independent PR based on just your (the primary applicant's) skills, English competency, eligibility, points, etc.

2. Not necessary, but as said earlier, if you would like to have 5 additional points to reach the required score of 60 then you can consider getting his assessment done. He will need competent English too in this case. Occupations only on the CSOL and not the SOL are only eligible for the 190 state sponsored PR. Moreover, for the 5 partner points to work, both your occupations should be on the same list as applicable for the visa sub-class you choose. For instance, if your occupation is on the SOL and you apply for 189, you will not benefit from 5 partner points because your husband's occupation isn't on the SOL (it is only on the CSOL).

Use anzscosearch.com to know more about occupations, 189 eligibility, sponsoring states, state nomination requirements/ conditions, and many other such useful tips.


----------



## anita.ketzia (Aug 13, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I know a few who got their visa grants. Job verification did happen for both of them.


Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## expatabhi (Jun 4, 2015)

*Job verification*



KeeDa said:


> I know a few who got their visa grants. Job verification did happen for both of them.


Hello,

So for "Job verification" they will call the HR of the company or the References provided by us?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

expatabhi said:


> Hello,
> 
> So for "Job verification" they will call the HR of the company or the References provided by us?


The HR. See http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-996.html#post8605177 and http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...89-visa-lodge-2015-gang-1829.html#post9541786


----------



## expatabhi (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you very much!


----------



## rockinprat (Mar 28, 2016)

anita.ketzia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a software tester working in Automation.
> I initially got assessed by ACS for 261314 and later got re-assessed for 261313.
> ...


Hi Anita,
Please share roles and responsibilities you used. Sharing email in the next post


----------



## rockinprat (Mar 28, 2016)

rockinprat said:


> Hi Anita,
> Please share roles and responsibilities you used. Sharing email in the next post


Email Id : [email protected]
Requesting you to share as soon as possible.


----------



## rockinprat (Mar 28, 2016)

anita.ketzia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a software tester working in Automation.
> I initially got assessed by ACS for 261314 and later got re-assessed for 261313.
> ...



Hi Anita,

Can you please do the needful by sharing the roles and responsibilities you mentioned. I have been trying to sort this since last few months but still no success. Please do the needful asap. email id : [email protected]


----------



## Joginderdahiya84 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi Keeda

I am also attempting PR for Tester. The above post by you are superb. To begin with I have relieving letters and roles responsibility letters from all my current and previous employers.

Now it says certified. (What does that actually mean?) does that mean attested...and whose attestation is required ?

you have mentioned three things for each Education qualification. 

1. Certificate I hope you are referring to Degree.
1. What is *Testamur.pdf* and *Transcript.pdf* ?

├── 02 Education BCS
│ ├── Certificate.pdf
│ ├── Testamur.pdf
│ └── Transcript.pdf

I am planning to start and complete ACS submission today itself as I am Tuning to 32 on 1st July 2016.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Joginderdahiya84 said:


> Hi Keeda
> 
> I am also attempting PR for Tester. The above post by you are superb. To begin with I have relieving letters and roles responsibility letters from all my current and previous employers.
> 
> ...


Hi Joginder,

Yes, it means attestation. We generally do this from a notary.

Testamur means the convocation certificate. This isn't mandatory. Transcripts are marksheets.

Age points won't reduce until your 33'rd birthday.


----------



## Joginderdahiya84 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks a lot KeeDa...your are a life saver MAN 

My DOB is 1st July 1984... Till which date I will get age benefit points ?

I Saved a half completed profile in ACS online application but I didn't get any mail on my e-Mail ID...then I created one more online application on another E-mail ID but still I did not get any mail on 2nd e-mail ID as well....now should I go for 3rd attempt of it will create unnecessary Duplicacy....or from where I can get my application ID ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Joginderdahiya84 said:


> Thanks a lot KeeDa...your are a life saver MAN
> 
> My DOB is 1st July 1984... Till which date I will get age benefit points ?
> 
> I Saved a half completed profile in ACS online application but I didn't get any mail on my e-Mail ID...then I created one more online application on another E-mail ID but still I did not get any mail on 2nd e-mail ID as well....now should I go for 3rd attempt of it will create unnecessary Duplicacy....or from where I can get my application ID ?


You will benefit from 30 age points till 30-Jun-2017.

I am not really sure about the email thing. I think I did everything in one sitting.


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi Keeda,

Its a month &CO has still not been allocated, pls let me know what I have to do, do u have their email address? Can you please send me list of hospitals that are valid for medical tests foraustralia?/


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello Prash,

There are GSM team specific email IDs and since you do not know to which team your case has been (or will be) allocated, I don't think it will help writing to any of them. I suggest you wait for allocation. It could also be that your case is allocated, but immiAccount status does not change nor do you get any intimation about it. You get to know only if the case officer requests something from you (a document or medicals, etc).

As for medical centers in India: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india (scroll down to 'Panel physician')


----------



## sim2087 (Nov 5, 2014)

From the above thread it seems no one gets selected for "261314" profile from India. I have recently applied under this category for VC SS (60+5) points. I am now trying to get all 79's in PTE and take my score to 75 (exam booked for 2nd May). 

However, if my application gets rejected how can I change my profile to engineer as my Designation has always been "Test Analyst" throughout my 6 years of experience, and the experience letters I submitted contains testing word a lot  

And is there any hope to get VC SS if I manage to improve my score to 75.


----------



## Joginderdahiya84 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi KeeDa and All,

I am planning to submit my ACS today, below are the details. please advise and help if I am missing something here.

I am Bachelor of Engineering in computer Science from INDIA & Applying for ACS for Australia ANZSCO Code “ 261314 (Softer ware Tester) ”, so below are the selection I have done, can you please review and help if I am missing something here.

1. Selected Skills application type = Skills(Qualifications and details of Experience must be supplied)
Q1 :- Did I make proper selection here?

2. ANZSCO Code = 261314 (Softer ware Tester)
Q2 :- Did I make proper selection here or I can select any other as well, I am from Testing background 8 Years Exp?

3. Relevant Qualification Added details only for my B.E Degree
Attachment
1.	Certificate :- my B.E. Degree (Attested and notarized)
2.	Certificate :- my B.E. Degree (Original Scanned copy)
3.	Transcript :- One merged PDF containing all mark sheets 1st to 8th semester (Attested and notarized)

Q3 :- Did I upload all needed documents or need to include more, if yes what can be included here?
Q4 :- Did I uploaded document under proper section Header?

4. Relevant Experience section added details for all my work experiences.
Attachment (Previous Employers)
1.	Reference :- Attached relieving Letter (Attested and notarized)
2.	Reference :- Skillset Letter from Employer(Attested and notarized)

Q5 :- Did I upload all needed documents or need to include more, if yes what can be included here?
Q6 :- Did I uploaded document under proper section Header?
Q7 :- Do I need to upload Offer letter or salary slips?


Attachment (Current Employer)
1.	Reference :- Skillset Letter from Employer(Attested and notarized)

Q8 :-Is current employer experience counted in ACS?
Q9 :- Did I upload all needed documents for current employer or I need to include more, if yes what can be included here?
Q10 :- Did I uploaded document under proper section Header?
Q11 :- Do I need to upload Offer letter or salary slips?
Q12 :- Can I go Ahead submit and pay ACS fees or there is some other steps as well?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Joginder,

A1 :- Yes.
A2 :- Depends. Check 261314 skills requirements from ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf and match them with yours. If they are a close match (65+%), then this is the correct code. However, I hope you know that this ANZSCO is not eligible for the 189 PR, but only for 190.
A3 :- Why 2 certificates? The original and scanned wasn't required. They will ignore this upload as it isn't an attested copy.
A4 :- Yes, is proper.
A5 :- That is it. Nothing else required. Actually, just #2 (Skillset letter from employer) was required. But does not harm providing more.
A6 :- Yes.
A7 :- No. Nothing else required.
A8 :- Yes, of course.
A9 :- Nothing else required.
A10 :- Yes.
A11 :- No.
A12 :- Yes.


----------



## Joginderdahiya84 (Apr 9, 2016)

*Thanks a lot KeeDA for all the support and guidance*, how long does ACS assessment takes generally ?

what is difference between 189 PR, 190 PR. Is it State sponsorship..? 
Is it good to apply for 189 or 190?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Joginderdahiya84 said:


> *Thanks a lot KeeDA for all the support and guidance*, how long does ACS assessment takes generally ?
> 
> what is difference between 189 PR, 190 PR. Is it State sponsorship..?
> Is it good to apply for 189 or 190?


These days ACS takes anywhere between a few days to 4 weeks. It could depend on your number of episodes, application size itself, their internal workload, or some other such factor.

Yes, 190 is the state sponsored PR wherein the sponsoring state helps you with 5 points from their pocket in return for your commitment to live and work in that state for the first 2 years (at least). Always prefer the 189 as you do not have to sign for any such obligation for 189. However, 189 may not be an option for everyone because not all occupations are on the *SOL*. Those that are not, i.e. *CSOL-only* occupations (like 261314: Software Tester) are not eligible for 189, but 190.


----------



## Joginderdahiya84 (Apr 9, 2016)

*ACS Completed what Next*

Hi KeeDa and all,

*I got my ACS completed today *

_Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science and Engineering) from Maharshi Dayanand University completed December 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/07 - 10/07 (0yrs 8mths)

Dates: 11/07 - 06/08 (0yrs 7mths)

Dates: 07/08 - 04/16 (7yrs 9mths)_

font size reduced - kaju/moderator

SO guys Can you please help me what is the next step and it would be of great help if you can refer few good threads where I can get help for my next step as ACS is completed for ANZSCO Code 261314 (Software Tester).


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Joginder,

If you have your competent+ English scores, then proceed to EOI step in the SkillSelect system. Make sure you mark employment after Apr-2009 as "relevant" and the rest as "not-relevant". Submit it and wait for an invitation.


----------



## Joginderdahiya84 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks KeeDa,

I had submitted EOI for VISA 190 as 261314 (Software Tester). I have selected stage as Any, Can you please help if that is fine or I need to select a state ?

Where do I need to apply for State Nomination ?

thanks
Joginder


----------



## Joginderdahiya84 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks KeeDa,

I had submitted EOI for VISA 190 as 261314 (Software Tester). I have selected stage as Any, Can you please help if that is fine or I need to select a state ?

Where do I need to apply for State Nomination ?

thanks
Joginder


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Joginder,

It is said that states prefer to choose candidates who show commitment to live and work there- so prefer to decide on a single state. You will have to find out which state is open for accepting applications for your occupation, find out any additional criteria laid out by them (age, English, finances, etc) and choose accordingly. Thereafter the process varies per state- I am not sure, but, for instance, there is nothing additional to be done if you choose NSW (just wait for them to contact you) while for VIC, you have to register on their website and create one nomination application there as well.


----------



## Joginderdahiya84 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks keeDA once again...can I submit one EOI for each state.. If no harm..and register applyvon portal of each state as well...?


----------



## Joginderdahiya84 (Apr 9, 2016)

How can i find out which state is open for accepting applications for my occupation..?


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Joginderdahiya84 said:


> How can i find out which state is open for accepting applications for my occupation..?


use https://www.anzscosearch.com/ this should help you with details of skilled migration.


----------



## sim2087 (Nov 5, 2014)

Arvind, under which category did you apply as you got the grant? I have applied for Software Tester with 65 points and still waiting for their reply. But from this forum it seems no one has ever got invite for "Software Tester" by Vic..

Bit worried :confused2:


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for ur help keeda . I lodged my visa on 14 mar 2016 and co contacted me for further documents on 17 apr 2016 i uploaded all the documents in few days but after its been long time there is not any response got from co .. Waiting for reply and can you please let me know how to check immitracker status, co was from SA , IS There email id for co where i can send? .


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

*Hi*



KeeDa said:


> These days ACS takes anywhere between a few days to 4 weeks. It could depend on your number of episodes, application size itself, their internal workload, or some other such factor.
> 
> Yes, 190 is the state sponsored PR wherein the sponsoring state helps you with 5 points from their pocket in return for your commitment to live and work in that state for the first 2 years (at least). Always prefer the 189 as you do not have to sign for any such obligation for 189. However, 189 may not be an option for everyone because not all occupations are on the *SOL*. Those that are not, i.e. *CSOL-only* occupations (like 261314: Software Tester) are not eligible for 189, but 190.


Hi Keeda
Thanks for your valuable comments and help !!

Can you please help me with the query too. I am from Software testing background like Joginder however I am from Software automation background and do coding in vbscript (HP UFT) and Java (Selenium).

However My company letters has role as software test engineer, software test automation engineer, software engineer, Senior software engineer, test lead.

So I will get my skills assessed under 261314 only ?? or under software engineer one ??

I want to know which will be the safest to apply and which will help me in best ways !!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prash1980 said:


> Thanks for ur help keeda . I lodged my visa on 14 mar 2016 and co contacted me for further documents on 17 apr 2016 i uploaded all the documents in few days but after its been long time there is not any response got from co .. Waiting for reply and can you please let me know how to check immitracker status, co was from SA , IS There email id for co where i can send? .


Many applications are delayed and most of them are docs-requested ones. It is advised that you wait and refrain from calling or sending them an email just to ask for status on your application. You will receive the same reply as everyone (who calls) does- to wait, and if you email, an auto-reply email will remind you that queries will not be answered to and if you've emailed them to provide any documents, those should be done via immiAccount only.



Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Keeda
> Thanks for your valuable comments and help !!
> 
> Can you please help me with the query too. I am from Software testing background like Joginder however I am from Software automation background and do coding in vbscript (HP UFT) and Java (Selenium).
> ...


Designations do not matter, but the list of skills that you possess do. I suggest you read this thread entirely. If I remember well, there are quite a few members on this very thread who held 'Software Tester' designation and have been successful as a 'Software Engineer'


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Many applications are delayed and most of them are docs-requested ones. It is advised that you wait and refrain from calling or sending them an email just to ask for status on your application. You will receive the same reply as everyone (who calls) does- to wait, and if you email, an auto-reply email will remind you that queries will not be answered to and if you've emailed them to provide any documents, those should be done via immiAccount only.
> 
> 
> Designations do not matter, but the list of skills that you possess do. I suggest you read this thread entirely. If I remember well, there are quite a few members on this very thread who held 'Software Tester' designation and have been successful as a 'Software Engineer'


Thanks Keeda for your inputs. I went through this thread and read the posts from various people as well as your comments. I also read the description of employment duties for 'Software Engineer' , as I have worked as Automation developer (developing automation scripts using, Vbscript and Java with tools like HP UFT and Selenium). 

So want to know If I can apply under software engineer code ? for current company i will get Statutory letter from my manager in which it will cover 65% + duties mentioned in ANZO Code.

However for previous employment they have mentioned more of related to automation testing and coding only. I will check that today again if that is matching the criteria. 

Current and last employer makes it last 8 year of work exp. of mine and then there are three other previous employers of initial 3 years of my career. 

I want to get these thing done before 30May 2016 so that I can apply for ACS assessment.

last one more query which i already posted but did not get any answers, is that while applying for ACS assessment don't we need University transcripts ?? only scanned and attested copies of my mark sheets and degree will suffice ??

Thanks Man for your great help !!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Subhash Bohra said:


> last one more query which i already posted but did not get any answers, is that while applying for ACS assessment don't we need University transcripts ?? only scanned and attested copies of my mark sheets and degree will suffice ??
> 
> Thanks Man for your great help !!


Just the marksheets and degree certificate should suffice. If your marksheets do not list the subject names (for instance, some universities print just the subject codes instead), then you will need the transcripts or university-attested copy of syllabus. See this post for a complete list of documents for ACS assessment: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7th-september-2015-round-124.html#post8329594


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

sim2087 said:


> Arvind, under which category did you apply as you got the grant? I have applied for Software Tester with 65 points and still waiting for their reply. But from this forum it seems no one has ever got invite for "Software Tester" by Vic..
> 
> Bit worried :confused2:


I did apply as a software engineer, tweak your roles and responsibilities to add automation, design and coding etc.., to fit into 261313. 

Have very less hopes on Vic.


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

*Skill assessment*

Hi,



I have query regarding the below points could you please assess and reply on the same as iam going to apply for ACS assessment under Software Engineer code for Australia immigration VISA 189




1.I am originally from India from Mumbai city and have completed my Bachelors in Information Technology (BSc IT)from Mumbai University a Full Time course and have a complete 15 years of education Background. 

Could you please let me know as per ACS standard how many points can i claim after the assessment is done from your end with the required sets of documents is it 10 R 15 points?



2.This is regarding the Employment points i wil be eligible for having 9years of IT experience and working as a Software Tester in India from June 2007 till date with no gaps in between.

Could you please let me know if i am eligible to claim 15 points here on the basis of my work experience of 9 years?



To add here the reason is depending on your reply will go for PTE exam and also i have pre score of 6 in each ielts component.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

adinil,

#1. 15 points for education.
#2. 10 points for work experience as ACS will consider only 9-2=7 years of employment eligible for points claims.


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> adinil,
> 
> #1. 15 points for education.
> #2. 10 points for work experience as ACS will consider only 9-2=7 years of employment eligible for points claims.


By gOD'S Grace and helpful people like u and vIKAS, I got the grant yesterday for Sydney 

Thanks for ur help once again keeda, I have few questions, shud we carry all our originals like marks cards, etc.. to australia? is there forum for what all things need to be carriedand what not to australia, accomodatrion for indians in sydney


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

prash1980 said:


> By gOD'S Grace and helpful people like u and vIKAS, I got the grant yesterday for Sydney
> 
> Thanks for ur help once again keeda, I have few questions, shud we carry all our originals like marks cards, etc.. to australia? is there forum for what all things need to be carriedand what not to australia, accomodatrion for indians in sydney


Congratulations.

For immigration, they don't need anything but your passport. Carry the grant pdf as well (for airlines staff, other transit ports). Your PR case file is closed and finalised and for sure they won't be asking your original docs that you submitted for your PR application. However, you may need documents for your job interviews. I am not sure, but you will have to connect with people from your occupation and find out if recruiters/ employers do really need to see originals or just scanned copies will suffice. I suggest you browse through Life in Australia - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad sub-forum too. For accommodation, connect with others on social media sites, browse domain.com.au, realestate.com.au, gumtree.com.au


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

prash1980 said:


> By gOD'S Grace and helpful people like u and vIKAS, I got the grant yesterday for Sydney
> 
> Thanks for ur help once again keeda, I have few questions, shud we carry all our originals like marks cards, etc.. to australia? is there forum for what all things need to be carriedand what not to australia, accomodatrion for indians in sydney


Congratulations, Prash1980
All the best


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

sim2087 said:


> Arvind, under which category did you apply as you got the grant? I have applied for Software Tester with 65 points and still waiting for their reply. But from this forum it seems no one has ever got invite for "Software Tester" by Vic..
> 
> Bit worried :confused2:


Hi Sim2087,
Try applying for NSW. Although, they don't have it in their list, I know candidates with 261314 have received invites from NSW.
All the best.
Please check my previous posts in the same discussion for more information 
Thanks.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

prash1980 said:


> By gOD'S Grace and helpful people like u and vIKAS, I got the grant yesterday for Sydney
> 
> Thanks for ur help once again keeda, I have few questions, shud we carry all our originals like marks cards, etc.. to australia? is there forum for what all things need to be carriedand what not to australia, accomodatrion for indians in sydney


Congratulations Ptash1980 !!! Share your story and timeline here.. What I can read is you applied on 19th March and you got your grant in two months.. which is fast !!!


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes please try to find out common r& r between engineer&tester & apply for that


----------



## krishna86 (May 30, 2016)

Can you let me know if anyone got SS for 261314.


----------



## bagri1989 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi All,
I am applying for ACS under software engineer skill. Please let me know which all documents I need to apply for the ACS.

I have collated below documents as mentioned in ACS document checklist but somehow confused for a couple of documents.

Documents (scanned and notarized) 
1. Passport
2. Degree(Engineering)
3. Marksheet(Degree Marksheet Sem1-8)
4. 12th certificate and marksheet
5. 10th certificate and marksheet
6. Reference Letter Employer 1 
7. Employer 1 Salary Slips
8. Reference Letter Employer 2 
9. Employer 2 Salary Slips

Please let me know if I need to delete any of the document from PDF and just for confirmation there will be only 1 pdf document which contains all my documents (mentioned above)

Please reply as it is urgent.


----------



## Rbshk (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello everyone.. please reply
I am having 4.5 years of experience in software testing and want to apply for 190 visa in Victoria .. but if acs would deduct 2 years .. It wont get me any point .. does that mean I dont qualify as their minimum requirement is 3 years of experience


----------



## hoanvu91 (May 31, 2018)

Hi all,
Could you please help to check if below roles and responsibilities are qualify for 261313: Software Engineer? Thank you so much for your help.

•	Use HP Quality Center to create/review/update test cases and test scenarios documents for various software applications.
•	Use QTP automation tool to modify and execute automation script written in Java.
•	Perform User Acceptance Test, Business User Acceptance Test, Business As Usual Test, Sanity Test, Regression Test, Hot Fix Test, System Test, Integration Test for software applications. 
•	Write SQL queries using Toad for Oracle tool to create/modify/validate data during test execution stages.
•	Use HP Quality Center to report defects/issues found during execution stages
•	Write commands in Unix to investigate/narrow down the cause of the issues/defects found by traversing the application logs.
•	Responsible for setup software test environment by using Unix commands.
•	Participate in project meetings and reviews deliverables during various stages of execution
•	Establish and maintain necessary documentations to report project status to management board.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

scorpion.prakash said:


> Many Thanks, KeeDa
> It helped. No additional documents required. Assessment done without any issues. Please reply to this if anyone needs help with Software Engineer assessment. Esp. Software tester to engineer



Hi Mate,

I am a software tester assessed with 261314, currently, I have 70 points(exclu SS) and will add 5 points in the coming July. I have just updated my 190 application yesterday as I have moved on my english marks.I am not sure whether I would get an invite from VIC or not on software tester. Shall I change to 261313 and move on with a fresh application for 189 rather than 190. Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## sanjusoptionb (Aug 19, 2019)

Both 261313 and 261314 looks very similar in terms of description. So if a tester were to apply under 261313 with responsibilities that are generic enough to pass for both, will it matter that the title held is 'Software Test Engineer'?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjusoptionb said:


> Both 261313 and 261314 looks very similar in terms of description. So if a tester were to apply under 261313 with responsibilities that are generic enough to pass for both, will it matter that the title held is 'Software Test Engineer'?


ACS generally doesn’t accept generic descriptions 
If you have genuine automated testing experience, you should be able to get a positive skills assessment under 261313 even if your designation is tester

Cheers


----------



## sbumagat (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi I am a Software Tester for 5 years and currently doing automation. Can you share what did you put in you Employment reference as roles and responsibilities? 
did you put what is enumerated in that group? which is generally more on software engineer and not particularly for software testing. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sbumagat said:


> Hi I am a Software Tester for 5 years and currently doing automation. Can you share what did you put in you Employment reference as roles and responsibilities?
> did you put what is enumerated in that group? which is generally more on software engineer and not particularly for software testing.
> 
> thanks in advance.


You want to get assessed as tester or engineer?

Cheers


----------



## sbumagat (Dec 5, 2019)

software tester, but as I read through these thread I noticed that many want to try to be assessed as software engineer. Can I have a generic RnR, so I can be qualified on both skills?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sbumagat said:


> software tester, but as I read through these thread I noticed that many want to try to be assessed as software engineer. Can I have a generic RnR, so I can be qualified on both skills?


Generic RnR will be rejected for both
It has to be quite specific 
Don’t try to doctor your RnR
You may be in trouble down the line in case of employment verification 

Btw are you aware that not even a few software testers are actually invited every year In whole of Australia?


Cheers


----------



## sbumagat (Dec 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Generic RnR will be rejected for both
> It has to be quite specific
> Don’t try to doctor your RnR
> You may be in trouble down the line in case of employment verification
> ...



not really, I am just starting. Is it advisable/better to just be assessed as Software Engineer? 

Employer1: 1 year
end to end testing
analyze requirements

Employer2: 1 year
end to end testing
api testing
performace testing

Employer3: 3 years
automation testing using selenium-python and robotframework
end to end testing
api and performance testing
deployment of environment

will i be qualified for Software engineer?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sbumagat said:


> not really, I am just starting. Is it advisable/better to just be assessed as Software Engineer?
> 
> Employer1: 1 year
> end to end testing
> ...


I see no reason why you shouldn’t 
What did you study ?

Cheers


----------



## sbumagat (Dec 5, 2019)

NB said:


> I see no reason why you shouldn’t
> What did you study ?
> 
> Cheers


BS Information Technology. I tried to spoke with an agent, they are very particular with the tasks defined for Software Tester(same for Software Engineer). And I told her that I am not sure if it's applicable to me since the tasks were to general. I think she can not understand what I mean since she's not in the IT profession as she says. 

Do they usually copy the task defined there? or it is okay to be more specific like what we put in our resumes?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sbumagat said:


> BS Information Technology. I tried to spoke with an agent, they are very particular with the tasks defined for Software Tester(same for Software Engineer). And I told her that I am not sure if it's applicable to me since the tasks were to general. I think she can not understand what I mean since she's not in the IT profession as she says.
> 
> Do they usually copy the task defined there? or it is okay to be more specific like what we put in our resumes?


Resume

Cheers


----------



## sbumagat (Dec 5, 2019)

Thank you


----------

